# Jodi Gordon pays to watch female strippers



## kincella (5 July 2009)

anyone else think this is just a wee  bit strange.....unless she is a...........or  a............????.... or just having lessons....or in a drugged crazy state 

quote......
The magazine tracked Gordon to a Kings Cross strip club, where it's claimed she regularly paid to have "private dances" performed for her. 

Gordon was in the club, not for the first time, on the night of her run-in with police. 

Woman's Day claims the star was a regular at the club and would pay for private, nude, erotic dances from female strippers. 

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25734764-10229,00.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2009)

I feel the press should leave this lass alone.

I'd say there is more to this story than just a lass having a good time.

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (6 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I feel the press should leave this lass alone.
> 
> I'd say there is more to this story than just a lass having a good time.
> 
> gg




sounds like she is having more than a good time, a very good time, more times than once, titillating even?


----------



## Boyou (6 July 2009)

This thread harks back to the Media Power thread that has been topical lately.

Jodi Gordon's private life is just that...her business..not Woman's Day's or ours 

As usual ,this is just another grubby excuse to sell advertising ..........


Cheers Ya'll


----------



## bowman (6 July 2009)

My determined retreat from mass media and popular culture must be on track.

I had to Google Jodi Gordon to find out who he/she was.

Among other facts, I am now aware that she has a spoodle dog called Miss Frankie. 

That was  worth getting out of bed for.


----------



## gooner (6 July 2009)

Boyou said:


> This thread harks back to the Media Power thread that has been topical lately.
> 
> Jodi Gordon's private life is just that...her business..not Woman's Day's or ours
> 
> ...




boyou

A strip club is not exactly "private", so she can hardly complain


----------



## Boyou (6 July 2009)

Maybe not  a private place ,in the strict meaning of the word,but her right to be there and what she does there, are.

This story may turn out to be an outrageous beat up..I have no faith in this type of publication at all...Again, it comes down to  Woman's Day and there need to find or invent stories to keep the advertising rolling in.

It all about marketing..not journalism


----------



## kincella (6 July 2009)

she was the girlfriend of the son of a big knob at ch 7, up until the police were called to an apartment in Sydney somewhere....where she was caught halucinating from drugs with another bloke....a suspected bikies home....

she stars (questionable) in a children/teenagers program at 7.00pm....

of course her private life is just that......but its the implication of being involved with drugs and a bikie.....that raises questions.....for viewers

if you are in the public spotlight.....for eg football players and nrl etc....than its not ok to be involved in suspected crimes...or be involved with criminals...

that was my take on it.....
no one seems interested...she was not at a strip joint watching men....she was watching women....???


http://www.livenews.com.au/entertai...-on-drugs-in-raid-on-syd-home/2009/6/5/208909

*Police find Jodi Gordon 'on drugs' in raid on Syd home*
Friday, 5 June 2009 6:28 AM  9 

Police find Jodi Gordon 'on drugs' in raid on Syd home

A Home and Away Star has been caught up in a bizarre police raid on a suspected bikie home. 

Logie winner Jodi Gordon was found hiding in the bedroom of a Bellevue Hill home with a suspected bikie on Wednesday night. 

Armed police had raided the house after the home's owner reported gunmen were trying to scale his walls. 

The actress told police she had seen the armed men on CCTV cameras.

Police reportedly found no sign the incident had happened when they reviewed the footage, which showed only the male resident in the back yard.

But officers found no sign of a break in””the 29-year-old man later reportedly admitted he could have been hallucinating.

Gordon has allegedly told police the pair had taken cocaine.


----------



## nomore4s (6 July 2009)

kincella said:


> that was my take on it.....
> no one seems interested...she was not at a strip joint watching men....she was watching women....???




Your point being?

I don't really care what she does just add her to the long list of celebs who do stupid things even though they know the media will jump all over it when they find out.

Being in the media spotlight is part of the career she has chosen, so best to find a way to deal with it. No sympathy from me.


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 July 2009)

kincella said:


> she stars (questionable) in a children/teenagers program at 7.00pm....
> 
> of course her private life is just that......but its the implication of being involved with drugs and a bikie.....that raises questions.....for viewers
> 
> ...



Drug use I can see a point given the nature of the program she appears in. 

But I can't see even the slightest problem with the strip club - what's the issue there? It's not as though such places aren't fairly mainstream these days.


----------



## Timmy (6 July 2009)

bowman said:


> I had to Google Jodi Gordon to find out who he/she was.




Me too. 

Thank-you _very _much kincella.


----------



## bowman (6 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> Me too.
> 
> Thank-you _very _much kincella.




When I read the subject title, I thought perhaps
that Jodi Gordon was a 65 yo, male member of the 
British Tory party.

In which case the story may have read " Jodi
Gordon watches female strippers while suspended in a 
leather harness, as two rubber clad muscle men inflict
punishment with cattle prods, and a terrified goat
looks on".

Alas it was not to be. Not this time anyway.


----------



## trainspotter (6 July 2009)

She's been doing it for years and no one gave a stuff. Get caught hallucinating on bathtub chrystal meth with the Sargeant at Arms of the Bandidos in their penthouse and BAM ... media swarm. Boyfriend (who is the son of Kerry Stokes) runs a country mile and the hack journos find this worth printing ? Pffffffffffffttt ! Nuffin seems to have come of it. A bit of a low brow subject I would have thought. Whilst shopping in one of the olygopolies I discovered all the info from reading the front of the glossy tabloids. Took all of 30 seconds.


----------



## gfresh (6 July 2009)

she still has her clothes on.. I am disappointed by news.com.au


----------



## nunthewiser (6 July 2009)

i watch female strippers also


----------



## Trevor_S (6 July 2009)

bowman said:


> I had to Google Jodi Gordon to find out who he/she was.




I haven't bother to search the internet, so I am still in the dark as to who she is. I was attracted to the thread by the word strippers : and have been sorely disappointed.


----------



## overit (6 July 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> I haven't bother to search the internet, so I am still in the dark as to who she is. I was attracted to the thread by the word strippers : and have been sorely disappointed.




Turns out she is a bit of a spunk. Dont want you to be sorely disappointed so here is some of her in action! 

More Down Under Goodness with Jodi Gordon

Google Image Search - Jodi Gordon


----------



## Real1ty (6 July 2009)

kincella said:


> anyone else think this is just a wee  bit strange.....]




I think that someone wanting to raise this topic, which is such a non event, on a financial forum is a wee bit strange but then again i find most of the non financial topics people want to discuss on this forum weird.

Each to their own i guess.....


----------



## kincella (6 July 2009)

actually there is more discussion on this site under the general heading...from politics to almost anything....its not a financial site....the name says it all its a stock forum site...
and all I was pointing out.....men go to strip joints to watch women....we all know that...and maybe women go to watch men....
but this is a female watching women........thats queer


----------



## Mr J (6 July 2009)

kincella said:


> but this is a female watching women........thats queer




Funny, I call it a good time.


----------



## jono1887 (6 July 2009)

Mr J said:


> Funny, I call it a good time.




 hahah... i would have to agree on that..


----------



## Real1ty (6 July 2009)

kincella said:


> its not a financial site....the name says it all its a stock forum site...


----------



## trainspotter (6 July 2009)

Not wanting to put a damper on things there Real1ty but this thread is in the "General Chat" zone of a discussion board which is eneveloped by a pretext of being a Stock Forum. WEIRD HUH?


----------



## jono1887 (6 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Not wanting to put a damper on things there Real1ty but this thread is in the "General Chat" zone of a discussion board which is eneveloped by a pretext of being a Stock Forum. WEIRD HUH?




well where do you suggest this thread go?
the educational area?


----------



## Mr J (6 July 2009)

Real1ty said:


> I think that someone wanting to raise this topic, which is such a non event, on a financial forum is a wee bit strange but then again i find most of the non financial topics people want to discuss on this forum weird.
> 
> Each to their own i guess.....




Where else are we to post gossip and other nonsense? Most forums have a general/off-topic section.


----------



## Timmy (7 July 2009)

If you have pictures of Jodi to go with the thread please post into any forum you like.  :


----------



## Real1ty (7 July 2009)

Mr J said:


> Where else are we to post gossip and other nonsense? Most forums have a general/off-topic section.




People are free to post what ever they like.

I merely made mention that *I* find it weird that people would want to discuss that sort of stuff on a financial site but as i also said, each to their own.


----------



## trainspotter (7 July 2009)

jono1887 said:


> well where do you suggest this thread go?
> the educational area?




Great idea jono !! How about we have an instructional video to go with it as well? While we are at it, a few lessons in sarcasm would go a long way.

Hey Real1ty ... All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. Some of the topics discussed are a bit low brow but I find if you bring a sense of humour and a large sack of salt into here ... well, you get my drift.


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> If you have pictures of Jodi to go with the thread please post into any forum you like.  :



 

Reality, you're reading this thread. :

Weird eh?


----------



## Timmy (7 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Reality, you're reading this thread.




yeah but only for the articles ...


----------



## Real1ty (7 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Reality, you're reading this thread. :
> 
> *Weird eh?*




Not really, unless reading and raising the topic are the same thing....



Timmy said:


> yeah but only for the articles ...


----------



## Timmy (7 July 2009)

BTW Real1ty, I stole your hair splitting pic - love it!


----------



## trainspotter (7 July 2009)

ROFL .. me too ! It is a BEAUTY !


----------



## awg (7 July 2009)

Real1ty said:


> People are free to post what ever they like.
> 
> I merely made mention that *I* find it weird that people would want to discuss that sort of stuff on a financial site but as i also said, each to their own.




Are you suggesting that finance guys are'nt weird?

most of the ones i meet are

and would prefer to think and talk about a hot chick acting kinky, rather than "work"

she might have been just getting lessons/into role, for some upcoming work!

although I personally prefer to imagine she is just a very naughty girl


----------



## Agentm (7 July 2009)

she looks like a fine lady to me but her clothes seem to fall off her?

dont know why??


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2009)

Agentm said:


> she looks like a fine lady to me but her clothes seem to fall off her?
> 
> dont know why??



Looks like she might have lost a lot of weight.

Must have been on one of Gav's diets.


----------



## Mr J (7 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Looks like she might have lost a lot of weight.
> 
> Must have been on one of Gav's diets.




Or the snow-diet.


----------



## Doris (7 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Reality, you're reading this thread. :
> 
> Weird eh?




Kennas, this pic of yours was from a long past episode of H&A.  She was incredible at it.

Maybe she became addicted to the 'sport' as she learnt to pole dance for the show? 
Maybe she is watching these 'professionals' to learn more techniques?  
Maybe it is for publicity for an imminent future career in the states?

Pole dancing is an exercise/sport for many, including 'stars', in the US e.g. Teri Hatcher.   Very effective too!


----------



## jono1887 (7 July 2009)




----------

